# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  cambio/grocery store

## yamon

Can anyone tell me is there a cambio in TB and a grocery store

----------


## Dwest

My understanding is that there isa small grocery store at the plaza plus a few convenience stores in TB. I think I read on treasurebeach.net that the ATM is closed. I never heard about a  cambio there. But I'm checking for myself too!

----------


## jeannieb

No "real" cambio but M&D grocery store has exchanged our US for JA and cashed travelers checks.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

You now have to travel to Southfield for an ATM and best to do your banking in Black River.

----------

